# Found this add for free malteses



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Why?:
Selling or giving away my two three year old Maltese dogs

Price:
Free

Location: 
Memphis, TN


Description: 

Given the fact that we are considering bringing a new baby into the home, I am selling for best offer or giving away my two 3-year-old Maltese dogs. They are as sweet as can be and loving to all humans. I'm sure they will go quick given how cute and sweet they are. Their shots are up to date and they are in perfect health. Please contact me at 901-361-0840 if interested.


Breed: 
Maltese

Category: 
Dogs

Details: 
Adult

Sex: 
Female

Posted: 
August 11 on Facebook





Read more: Two Adorable Maltese Dogs | Female Maltese Free in Memphis TN | 3134315444 | 3134315444 | Dogs on Oodle Marketplace
Are people this stupid?:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

oh no...  is there anyone in the area that can foster/rescue them?? If it weren't so far I would step up.. (also if I had a house..)

How could you give away your babies for another 'baby' I don't understand... makes me really hate people. I am 27 and want kids someday but I would never, ever give up Ozzie...


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Oh no! That is terrible, I really hope there is a great home in that area for them!*


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ugh this makes me sooo mad!!! If the dog is only 3 years old why on earth didnt they think of this before getting it?? I hope the poor baby finds a good home


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Grrrrr! And they are only CONSIDERING having a baby! When they tire of the baby, are they gonna look for a home for it too?


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

hahah Yukki!! It sounds like a excuse me to... that they are just sick of the work involved or bored now its grown up  I dont know many who got rid of a well loved doggy when they are only ''concidering'' a baby! xx


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Exactly!!!! I can would consider driving up to get them but I cannot keep them. I live in an apartment with two dogs already. If there is anyone that can foster them, please let me know! We can figure out something. I work Friday, Saturday and Sunday so it would have to be soon or next Monday. I just hope no one off the Internet gets them first! God only knows what might happen to them!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted on FB,I hope someone in rescue will take them before someone takes them for bait dogs...


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Unbelievable! I haven't even had khloe a month and I don't know/want to know what life would be like without my baby! She's why I smile when I'm upset, she makes my early work mornings cute and cuddly! She is literally the light of my life. And I know you all feel the same way! My good friend, when she first met khloe, got so serious and just said "this breed of dog is just meant to make people happy" she's right! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

What a sick, sorry excuse for a human being. Feel extremely sorry for the baby born into that household. :angry:


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I posted on FB,I hope someone in rescue will take them before someone takes them for bait dogs...


 I just sent her a message to see if they are gone.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is awful! Don't they realize a dog fighter person would take them for free! Let us know if you get a response Fran.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We can't let this happen. I'll go to Memphis and help them get rehomed if necessary. Yall keep me posted and I'll try to contact her too.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just spoke with the "owner". She said they have both been adopted. I asked if they were sent to good homes and she said "yes". It was all I could take not to hiss into the phone. Hopefully their new family will have a clue.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you for finding out about those two. Hopefully they went to somebody that will keep them forever.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Bridget! I can imagine, you just wanted to scream at the person (because I would want to) but you have to keep your cool. So tempting though!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just spoke with the "owner". She said they have both been adopted. I asked if they were sent to good homes and she said "yes". It was all I could take not to hiss into the phone. Hopefully their new family will have a clue.


I wonder hwo she know sthey went to a good home...you really don't know unless it's a rescue....I hope she checked references,like a vet reference...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The lady sounded so nonchalant about the whole thing. It was not easy to keep myself off my soapbox. She never gave me any idea of where they went or if they stayed together....heartbreaking. I wanted to ask so many questions, but she was not friendly, just matter of fact. For the fluffs, I just pray they found a better furever home.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you, Bridget, for calling and checking on them. I feel really bad that we didn't have a chance to go get them. It makes me sad to think that maybe they got seperated. We can only hope they found forever LOVING homes. My prayers go out to those precious little fluffs.


----------

